

Dust 514 is free-to-play, but a top loadout costs $0.24 - cheap
http://www.incgamers.com/2012/06/dust-514-is-free-to-play-but-a-top-loadout-costs-0-24/
Genius business model: Dust 514 costs $0.24 to die.
======
cheap
If you ask me thats a genius revenue model, per death. I have no idea if its
like that in other games though.

